# Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?



## Hurricaneangler (17. Februar 2007)

Moin !
Kennt jemand dieses Boot ca. 3,50 lang und ca. 1,50 breit oder besitzt es sogar ???
und zwar hab ich mir dieses Boot gebraucht zum Angeln auf der Ostsee gekauft , leider kommt es mit den 42 Kg die auf dem Spiegel stehen eindeutig nicht hin.
Es ist komplett aus Styropor und nun stelle ich mir ja natürlich die Frage warum es so schwer ist ?
Evt. Feuchtigkeit ? 
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen ?!
Gruß


----------



## Skipper47 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das Boot innen ausgeschäumt, denke es hat ein Leck. Ich hatte mal eine Sunflower und das gleiche Problem. Auf See würde ich mit dem Teil eh nicht gehn.


----------



## Hurricaneangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*

ich denke es ist komplett aus Styropor und Styropor zieht eigentlich kein Wasser ! es kann näturlich ein Leck haben , aber trotzdem dürfte es dadurch ja nicht so schwer werden !
auf die Ostsee wirds auf jeden Fall gehen , nur der Weg über den Strand wird etwas anstrengender als ich dachte !
Gruß


----------



## friggler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*



Hurricaneangler schrieb:


> ich denke es ist komplett aus Styropor und *Styropor zieht eigentlich kein Wasser *! es kann näturlich ein Leck haben , aber trotzdem dürfte es dadurch ja nicht so schwer werden !
> auf die Ostsee wirds auf jeden Fall gehen , nur der Weg über den Strand wird etwas anstrengender als ich dachte !
> Gruß



Falsch...
Auch Styropor zieht Wasser und das nicht schlecht!!
Die Tragfähigkeit nimmt dann auch stark ab und es wird dadurch auch brüchig. 
Spätestens wenn das eingeschlossene Wasser Frost bekommt wird es mehr als bedenklich!

Damit auf die Ostsee ist idiotie!!!!
Die Ostsee ist kein harmloser Teich. Da sollte das Material schon geeignet sein und in gutem gebrauchsfähigem Zustand. Und dazu die passende Zusatzausrüstung wie Paddel Anker Schwimmweste Licht etc. Meine Meinung dazu...

Wir hatten uns in Jugendzeiten ein Floß mit Styroporblöcken gebaut. Das hielt anfangs locker 2-3 Personen aus. Nach einigen Monaten bin Ich damit alleine abgesoffen und die Blöcke sind zerbrochen (unter der Holzplatte!!)

Mache ein einfaches Experiment:
Besorge Dir eine Styroporkiste, z.B. Verpackungsmaterial oder vom Zoohandel.
Wiege die Kiste und lass die 1 Woche mit Wasser gefüllt stehen. Dann nochmal wiegen und wundern |uhoh:
Und dann wiege mal dein Boot und sag mal wieviel Wasser da drin ist, lässt sich ja einfach rechnen

Davon ab glaube Ich nicht dass das Boot nur komplett aus Styropor ohne Schutzmantel ist...schwer vorstellbar.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Hurricaneangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*



friggler schrieb:


> Falsch...
> Auch Styropor zieht Wasser und das nicht schlecht!!
> Die Tragfähigkeit nimmt dann auch stark ab und es wird dadurch auch brüchig.
> Spätestens wenn das eingeschlossene Wasser Frost bekommt wird es mehr als bedenklich!
> ...


 

Also das Boot hat einen Schutzmantel und es soll laut Hersteller unsinkbar sein !

Das die Ostsee kein harmloser Teich ist mir klar , wohne ja auch nur 5 km davon entfernt  und dies als allgemein Idiot... darzustellen find ich etwas übertrieben !

Ich habe das Boot innen an drei Stellen angebohrt und mir kam überall nur trockener Styropor entgegen . Also keine Feuchtigkeit an den drei Stellen .
Aber danke für die Tips , werds auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren 

Gruß


----------



## friggler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*



Hurricaneangler schrieb:


> Also das Boot hat einen Schutzmantel und es soll laut Hersteller unsinkbar sein !
> 
> Das die Ostsee kein harmloser Teich ist mir klar , wohne ja auch nur 5 km davon entfernt  und dies als allgemein Idiot... darzustellen find ich etwas übertrieben !
> 
> ...



Du hattest anfangs von einem KOMPLETTEN Styroporboot geschrieben ("ch denke es ist komplett aus Styropor"), das aufgrund des hohen Gewichts vermutlich mit Wasser vollgesogen ist. Damit wäre das Boot nicht mehr in einem sicheren, wenn überhaupt noch betriebsbereitem Zustand , und nur darauf bezog meine Äusserung.

Wenn das Boot OK ist und für die Bedingungen geeignet ist es was ganz anderes:m 
Ich habe selbst einige Schlauchboote und fahre auf der Ostsee ;-)

So wie Du es jetzt schreibst sieht es ja ein wenig anders aus..
Das Boot hat eine Aussenhaut die Du erst anbohren musstest und ist nur mit Styropor gefüllt und nicht komplett Styropor. Die Feuchtigkeitsmenge wirst Du in dem Fall nach Menge wohl nur durch wiegen herausbekommen. 
Du kannst aber auch bei einem Bausanierungsunternehmen anfragen ob die den Feuchtigkeitsgehalt prozentzual messen können. Einige Unternehmen haben solche Geräte mit Sonde um Holzbalken und Wände auf Feuchte zu messen. Damit lässt sich auch die undichte Stelle ungefähr finden.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Hurricaneangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*

Meine erste Beschreibung war schon eher schlecht das stimmt  mit einem reinem Styroporboot würd ich natürlich auch nicht auf die Ostsee fahren !

okay dann mal danke für die Tips werds probieren


----------



## Dummfisch (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*

Hallo,
das Boot Wildflower hat den gleichen Rumpf wie die Boote Mayflower, Anglerstolz und sind allesamt von Snark Products. Zwischen den Außenhüllen aus einem Kunststoff, dessen Namen ich vergessen habe, ist es ausgeschäumt. Der Rumpf des Bootes wiegt 42 Kg, zuzüglich Beschläge, Holzbank, Steckschwert etc. Dass du denkst, es wiegt mehr, ist wahrscheinlich ein subjektiver Eindruck, weil es doch recht schwer für eine Person zu handhaben ist. Ich habe zwei dieser Boote gehabt und würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen, um meinen Kindern den Umgang mit Booten beizubringen oder um selbst damit zu fahren. Das Boot ist (als eigentliches Segelboot) kippeliger als Ruderboote, das ist aber nur für deinen Magen von Belang. Wenn der Boden undicht ist, kann Wasser zwischen die Ausschäumung und die Außenhaut gelangen, das tropft aber an Land wieder ab. Das Boot ist absolut unsinkbar, wenn du es nicht gerade mit Beton ausgießt, ich habe es in flachem Wasser einmal vollaufen lassen und ich konnte immer noch drin sitzen, ohne abzusaufen. Es verträgt 2 Takter bis 6 PS (4-Takter sind zu schwer und das Boot hängt hinten zu tief im Wasser). Zum Angeln für 2 Personen sehr gut geeignet, wenn die Bugabdeckung unterfütterst, kannst du darauf gut sitzen. Das Boot lässt sich mit zwei Personen sogar sehr gut rudern.
Bis Windstärke 3 haben wir es auf der Ostsee (komplette Sicherheitsausrüstung an Bord) 14 Jahre lang im Langelandbelt vor Bukkemose verwendet. Wer das Gebiet kennt, weiß dass es schon mal recht kabbelig sein kann. Für mich galt immer der Grundsatz, dass ich rausgefahren bin, wenn sich die Wellen nicht brachen und somit keine Schaumkronenn zu sehen waren. Wenn der Wind auffrischte, bin ich konsequent wieder reingefahren. Wenn du kein Risiko eingehst und den Wetterbericht hörst, kannst du das benutzen, auch ohne ein Idiot zu sein. Während unserer Langelandurlaube sind einige mit ihren Miet-Terhi 440 in Seenot geraten, obwohl deren Boote eigentlich für höheren Seegang ausgelegt waren. Mit der Wildflower nimmst du beim Durchreiten der Wellen vorne je nach Trimmung schon mal etwas Wasser, was du im Heck aber sehr leicht wieder rausbekommst.
Den Rumpf kannst du gut mit Polyester-Spachtel reparieren. Denn Heckspiegel würde ich mit einer vergrößerten VA-Platte verstärken.
Wenn du nur mit dem Motor unterwegs bis, würde ich zudem den Schacht für das Steckschwert verschließen.

Zum Slippen. Ich konnte das Boot alleine den Strand hochziehen, mit voller Beladung (Motor, Ausrüstung, Tank), indem ich einen einfachen kleinen Fender unter den Bug gelegt habe und an der Bugleine gezogen habe oder von hinten geschoben habe.
Heute habe ich ein 4,3 m Selva Aluboot mit 15 PS Honda. Auf Dauer wollte cih ein schnelleres Boot haben. Die Wildflower ging mit 4 PS so ca. 8-9 Knoten. War mir zu langsam. Mehr Fisch fange ich mit dem anderen Boot aber nicht...
Wenn du noch Fragen hast,  ich kann dir sicher noch einiges beantworten.
Das waren meine Erfahrungen, ob du daraus Empfehlungen für deinen Fall ableitest, ist einzig deine Entscheidung. Mache das, was du für dich verantworten kannst.
Wenn du das Boot wieder verkaufen möchtest, melde dich, bin hin und wieder in HH. Vielleicht lege ich es dann in Schwiegermutters Garten, wenn der Preis für mich o.k. wäre.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*

Mein Vater hat das Boot jahrelang auf der Ostsee um Fyn eingesetzt. Solange man bei gutem Wetter fährt und nicht zu weit fährt, ist das Boot für die Ostsee geeignet. Rauhwassertauglich ist es natürlich nicht! 
Zum Schicksal des Bootes: Auf dem Ringkjöbing Fjord ist das Boot dank eines zu kräftigen Leihmotors durchgebrochen. Es ist nicht untergegangen!


----------



## Dummfisch (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Auf dem Ringkjöbing Fjord ist das Boot dank eines zu kräftigen Leihmotors durchgebrochen. Es ist nicht untergegangen!


Darum habe ich empfohlen, auch bei schwächeren Motoren, den Spiegel zu verstärken, damit sich der Druck des Motors auf eine größere Fläche verteilen kann. Der Original-Spiegel aus dünnem Alu ist zu schwach und auf Dauer hebelt der Motordruck den gesamten Spiegel aus dem Rumpf, was man mit einem stärkeren Motor beschleunigen kann...
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Crocodildundee (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Segelboot Wildflower 42 Kg ??? kennt es jemand ?*

Wie hast Du denn den Spiegel verstärkt? von innen?, habe nämlich von meinem Onkel vor 2 Jahren auch ein solches Boot bekommen
wollte es allerdings auch weiterhin zum Segeln verwenden, obwohl ich es hauptsächlich mit Motor benutze. Muss also quasi den Spiegel von außen auch weiterhin so erhalten. Die Geschichte mit dem Bruch macht mir jetzt allerdings doch ein bißchen Sorge...fahre es mit einem 5 PS Yamaha Motor. Dürfte doch eigentlich hinhauen....!? Oder
By the way..welches baujahr ist das Boot eigentlich-> ungefähr?

Petri


----------

